# Amnesia Tinder Adventures Pt.4 FOLLOW UP (I MATCHED WITH HER FRIEND)



## Amnesia (Sep 26, 2020)

*Previous thread in this series linked at bottom of this OP

Context here:

***For simplicity reasons I make names up for each girl.*** 

-The girl I banged in Tinder Adventures Pt. 4 is Maddie. And Maddies friend and teammate is Kim. 
-The girl I am talking to below is Maddie*
-*Maddie didnt know I matched and was talking with her friend Kim until last night. The two girls got in a fight about it over me.
-Apparently I matched and started talking to and setting up a Tinder date with her friend Kim before I even hung out with Maddie. Maddie is confused why after I banged her I still wanted to go on a date with Kim. 
-I have a date setup with Kim tomorrow night


My thoughts:*

Lol at Maddie banging me the first date and then thinking I am going to LTR her after she proved shes a whore even though she is in denial about it. Imagine the clout it would give me for that whole team they are on if I banged Kim also. Haha I would probably get interest from then every other girl on that team since apparently Maddie has been talking non stop about me to everyone since we fucked


*POLL: Should I try to bang Kim also? Or would that be fucked up to bang the friend of the girl I just did?


Kim is as hot or hotter and 18 whereas Maddie is 20*





















































Amnesia Tinder Adventures Pt. 4


***The purpose of this thread is not to brag*** A brief description of who I am in the spoiler tag right below this This episodes poll is "Have u gotten laid off a dating app in the last 30 days?" 20 year old 5'1'' Matched on Tinder been chatting a few days over text before today...




looksmax.org


----------



## kuroro (Sep 26, 2020)

hi amnesia

reacts plz


----------



## goat2x (Sep 26, 2020)

*im watching ufc now brah
will read tomorrow *


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Sep 26, 2020)

Gib reacts


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Sep 26, 2020)

the dopamine you would receive if you visit one of there games after. do it boyo


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Sep 26, 2020)

nice


----------



## Entschuldigung (Sep 26, 2020)

Tales from mental hospital


----------



## brainded (Sep 26, 2020)

Alright these stories are starting to become a bit too much lol. Kinda doubting their validity.

Please wear a go pro and livestream these interactions so we know it's not a larp.

(Though tbh even if its larp these are entertaining af)


----------



## NVRH (Sep 26, 2020)

JFL she's writing bible verses that's hilarious.



> Maddie is confused why after I banged her I still wanted to go on a date with Kim.



I read "Maddie is a girl and thinks allowing a guy to bang her is akin to a gift from the heavens"

Tbh if you even slightly appreciate Maddie (she isn't very gl on that pick btw) as a human being... Don't

If you don't care, just go for it. Nothing to lose.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Sep 26, 2020)

NVRH said:


> JFL she's writing bible verses that's hilarious.


yeah thats so weird for me to see tbh because girls never put any effort even with my chadfish


----------



## recessed (Sep 26, 2020)

Why no pics of kim tho


----------



## Deleted member 7560 (Sep 26, 2020)

Why not?


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 26, 2020)

fuck her friend. because she said she's not a whore when she is.


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Sep 26, 2020)

*you will destroy maddie for the rest of her life when she realizes she was just a hole when u fuck kim. do it. also see if u can somehow get a 3some ngl*


----------



## brainded (Sep 26, 2020)

EreptileDysfunction said:


> *you will destroy maddie for the rest of her life when she realizes she was just a hole when u fuck kim. do it. also see if u can somehow get a 3some ngl*


Bro if he gets a threesome from this, I'll overdose on the blackpill


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Sep 26, 2020)

*You are literally living rent free in this girl head hahahahhahahahahha*


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 26, 2020)

EreptileDysfunction said:


> *you will destroy maddie for the rest of her life when she realizes she was just a hole when u fuck kim. do it. also see if u can somehow get a 3some ngl*



Honestly Maddie would be mentally fucked forever

Imagine u bang a Chad and brag for days about him to all ur friends and teammates only to find out ur other teammate, who is younger and hotter, is also about to bang him too


My dick is SO FUCKING HARD thinking about smashing Kim tho too. I cant imagine just how much drama and infighting it would cause. These girls sport team would probably collapse over it





brainded said:


> Alright these stories are starting to become a bit too much lol. Kinda doubting their validity.
> 
> Please wear a go pro and livestream these interactions so we know it's not a larp.
> 
> (Though tbh even if its larp these are entertaining af)




Well when u bang 4 girls in 6 days u are bound to create some drama, but yeah I can see from a third person standpoint how this shit seems like a fake soap opera I am creating. ALl I can say is I am not larping, its all real






Latebloomer10 said:


> yeah thats so weird for me to see tbh because girls never put any effort even with my chadfish



Chadfish experiments dont actually bang the girl, how is this comparable. I banged Maddie, obv she is gunna be invested on me after that and willing to type paragraphs cause shes worried I am about to fuck her friend too


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 26, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *Previous thread in this series linked at bottom of this OP
> 
> Context here:
> 
> ...


Pretty interesting tbh


----------



## NVRH (Sep 26, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> My dick is SO FUCKING HARD thinking about smashing Kim tho too.



OP finally banging Kim


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 26, 2020)

*The delusion of modern women


Fucks a guy she met off Tinder the first date, and then thinks he's interested in a LTR from her and not knowing that she's just one of many holes for men to stick their cock into*


----------



## RichardwillImprove (Sep 26, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *The delusion of modern women
> 
> 
> Fucks a guy she met off Tinder the first date, and then thinks he's interested in a LTR from her and not knowing that she's just one of many holes for men to stick their cock into*


Their coach must luv u man.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 26, 2020)

RichardwillImprove said:


> Their coach must luv u man.


I'll fuck her too, the coach I mean


----------



## JustDoIt (Sep 26, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I'll fuck her too, the coach I mean


High T


----------



## RichardwillImprove (Sep 26, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I'll fuck her too, the coach I mean


Man ur a God damn savage keep it up up my man.


----------



## Pussyslayer (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *The delusion of modern women
> 
> 
> Fucks a guy she met off Tinder the first date, and then thinks he's interested in a LTR from her and not knowing that she's just one of many holes for men to stick their cock into*


Bro why don't you just tell this to her face, not like you can't get another chick. Bang Kim then tell that straight to her face. I'm expecting you to do it bro


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2020)

Pussyslayer said:


> Bro why don't you just tell this to her face, not like you can't get another chick. Bang Kim then tell that straight to her face. I'm expecting you to do it bro


*Pussyslayer
PUSSYSLAYER*


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *Pussyslayer
> PUSSYSLAYER*


Do it bro. I wanna see more stories full of drama in this forum.


----------



## Tony (Sep 27, 2020)

*THIS NIG LITERALLY MAKES FAKE ACCAUNTS AND TALKS WITH HIMSELF IN HIS BASEMENT*


----------



## Jagged0 (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *Previous thread in this series linked at bottom of this OP
> 
> Context here:
> 
> ...


Ur my idol bro one day I want to have the power from looks like u


----------



## Pussyslayer (Sep 27, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> I’m not sure why but this gives me some lame high school drama vibes.
> 
> Please fuck Kim for the boys. For every girl who didn’t give me a chance and wanted chad only Plzzzz


Fr man. Just fuck Kim and tell the other chick that she is way out of his league to LTR lol. She was just a hole for a night jfl


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2020)

Pussyslayer said:


> Fr man. Just fuck Kim and tell the other chick that she is way out of his league to LTR lol. She was just a hole for a night jfl



Aaaaand this is what makes the modern woman so jaded nowadays, if I do that to her she will forever hate men and be bitter towards them (but still open her legs for Chad)


of course im going to try to bang Kim tho. I wouldnt let u all down


----------



## Pussyslayer (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Aaaaand this is what makes the modern woman so jaded nowadays, if I do that to her she will forever hate men and be bitter towards them (but still open her legs for Chad)
> 
> 
> of course im going to try to bang Kim tho. I wouldnt let u all down


Then tell her straight up that if she wanted an LTR Tinder isn't the place lol. Also she fucked you under hours after meeting you. She isn't LTR material, because she might do that with other guys as well. You ain't got nothing to loose man. At the end of the day just do whatever you think is right my dude


----------



## Bustdown (Sep 27, 2020)

You've already ruined her because she is going to have to settle for someone who is closer to her looksmatch (you mog her to china and back).

Imagine getting married to that girl knowing you'll never be as good looking as Amnesia or get her as wet as him and she will always remember the way chad fucked her.

While fucking Kim tell her that her friend sucked better dick and see what happens


----------



## PYT (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Aaaaand this is what makes the modern woman so jaded nowadays, if I do that to her she will forever hate men and be bitter towards them (but still open her legs for Chad)
> 
> 
> of course im going to try to bang Kim tho. I wouldnt let u all down


Mirin. My ex used to put this much effort into our drama when she still loved me ☹


----------



## PYT (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *Previous thread in this series linked at bottom of this OP
> 
> Context here:
> 
> ...


how much junkfood do you eat a week? do you eat shit like pizza and kfc? what is junkfood to you


----------



## Feminineboi (Sep 27, 2020)

When is your date set up w Kim?
Can't wait to read the story


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2020)

Feminineboi said:


> When is your date set up w Kim?
> Can't wait to read the story



It might fall thru, it was set up for tomorrow but she hasnt responded to my text all day when I asked her if we're still on


----------



## Jagged0 (Sep 27, 2020)

PYT said:


> Mirin. My ex used to put this much effort into our drama when she still loved me ☹


Don't think about ur ex bro, we will ascend and slay stacies.


----------



## JizzFarmer (Sep 27, 2020)

Fuck Kim and wreak havoc on her friend group. Fuck another one of them after if you get the opportunity. Full dark triad.


----------



## PYT (Sep 27, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> Don't think about ur ex bro, we will ascend and slay stacies.


I was partially joking. ion care that much but indeed we will


----------



## Feminineboi (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> It might fall thru, it was set up for tomorrow but she hasnt responded to my text all day when I asked her if we're still on


K, sounds good


----------



## PYT (Sep 27, 2020)

i'm going to sleep @Jagged0 

@ me if you need anything brother


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *The delusion of modern women
> 
> 
> Fucks a guy she met off Tinder the first date, and then thinks he's interested in a LTR from her and not knowing that she's just one of many holes for men to stick their cock into*


yes king put these whores in their place


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *The delusion of modern women
> 
> 
> Fucks a guy she met off Tinder the first date, and then thinks he's interested in a LTR from her and not knowing that she's just one of many holes for men to stick their cock into*


Young girls claim they want a nice guy around their age.

Fall in love with the 30 something fuckboy who frauds his age and fucks her on the first date.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2020)

PYT said:


> how much junkfood do you eat a week? do you eat shit like pizza and kfc? what is junkfood to you



For the last month or so it's been strict chicken thigh and veggies or fruit. I am cutting

All thru my 20s when I was rotting it was pizza ice cream candy chips etc. I gain weight so fucking easy so unless I control my diet autistically down to the calorie I wont lose weight


----------



## Over (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6264 (Sep 27, 2020)

This is basic redpill stuff, but the biggest takeaway for me is how you're putting your feelings above her's the whole time. Man, back when I was bluepilled I would have been a total apologist in this situation and backed down just to keep her happy. I really hope the date with Kim comes through.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2020)

CandySniper said:


> This is basic redpill stuff, but the biggest takeaway for me is how you're putting your feelings above her's the whole time. Man, back when I was bluepilled I would have been a total apologist in this situation and backed down just to keep her happy. I really hope the date with Kim comes through.



The best way to handle women is to 

1) Use more emotional arguments than logic ("dont u have sympathy for MY point of view, what am I suppose to do here")
2) Gaslight girls a lot. The best defense is a good offense, if they accuse u of something just get mad at them for something and ultimately find a way to blame them for why they are mad or whatever


----------



## fogdart (Sep 27, 2020)

Is it me or Amnesia chats with women like a beta cuck? The chat reads like you’re new to getting multiple women Interested in you imo. Chad’s replies are curt and brief.


----------



## TURBO (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia, have any women ever figured out your actual age, and what were their reactions when they did?


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Sep 27, 2020)

caging at the results


----------



## gaymidget (Sep 27, 2020)

@Amnesia can you pls call out this girl for her fucking lies??? "you were the first tbh" yeah sure u disgusting whore.


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Sep 27, 2020)

Ask for 3 some


----------



## gaymidget (Sep 27, 2020)

I dont now why but her writing style matches you amnesia an this forum. Can you somehow prove anything?


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Sep 27, 2020)

My goal after I turn into a mogger once I am looksmaxxed

Thanks for the motivation


It's September 2020 and this hoes still ain't loyal


Amnesia said:


> Lol at Maddie banging me the first date and then thinking I am going to LTR her after she proved shes a whore


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Sep 27, 2020)

Bustdown said:


> Imagine getting married to that girl knowing you'll never be as good looking as Amnesia or get her as wet as him and she will always remember the way chad fucked her








I will never marry a used up hole


----------



## wasted (Sep 27, 2020)

Bro please bang Kim pleaseeeeee


----------



## Sasaz2 (Sep 27, 2020)

make a vocaroo please could be hilarious, even more if you can confront the to girls


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Sep 27, 2020)

Film it tbh bro 

We wanna see fishy axe wound pls


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2020)

TURBO said:


> Amnesia, have any women ever figured out your actual age, and what were their reactions when they did?



I actually recently told the girl from Tinder Adventures, the first thread I made. She said it all makes sense cause of how more mature I am than guys her age and how much better at sex I am. She says she doesnt care, I have banged her a second time since I made that thread

In fact she said bc she had such a great time with me and me being 32 she has changed her Tinder age preferences to higher aged men


----------



## Deleted member 5258 (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Deusmaximus (Sep 27, 2020)

Tony said:


> *THIS NIG LITERALLY MAKES FAKE ACCAUNTS AND TALKS WITH HIMSELF IN HIS BASEMENT*
> 
> 
> View attachment 695971


100%


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2020)

I am currently texting with Kim, she is saying she is canceling our hangout cause she "couldn't do that" to Maddie

I am doing my best to convince her to see me, but it doesn't look like its gunna happen boyos


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2020)

Update: I got Kim to say maybe.She went from no to maybe. If it happens she will come over in a few hours

I promised her we would watch a movie, nothing more!

@Jagged0


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Sep 27, 2020)

Imagine her cortisol...

Also fuck that relationship bs.. plow her ENTIRE soccer team and social circle down now @Amnesia u 4inch lift wearing king!!... leave her scarred and convinced that all men are pigs.. she will forever remember you as the guy that made her lose faith in men whist at the same time shell be thinking about you when having sex with her husband. ddnt get much chad-der than this..

Youve already done the american psyco arm flex scene with her.. go ALL THE WAY!


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2020)

UPDATE: Kim is going to see me. But only after tons of mental gymnastics on her part convincing herself she is just seeing me "as friends" but she is not coming directly over to my place, we're getting food first

@CandySniper @PapiMew @Jagged0


----------



## Ascentordietrying (Sep 27, 2020)

Bro you gotta shag kim, we are all rooting for you.


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Sep 27, 2020)

chad people's problems


----------



## Deleted member 6264 (Sep 28, 2020)

Sat here with my morning coffee waiting for @Amnesia to wake up so we can find out what happened with Kim last night. IDC, this is more entertaining than any series on Netflix right now.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 28, 2020)

CandySniper said:


> Sat here with my morning coffee waiting for @Amnesia to wake up so we can find out what happened with Kim last night. IDC, this is more entertaining than any series on Netflix right now.


I am drinking my coffee as well rn. I might write something up in the next few hours. @PapiMew


----------



## Hozay (Sep 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I am drinking my coffee as well rn. I might write something up in the next few hours.


Looking forward to it brotha


----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Sep 28, 2020)

Bang Kim too. No sympathy for this hypergeamous slut who still acts shallow about height while being 5'1.


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 13, 2021)

Need an update. Did you bang Kim too? 

You can't let the forum without any closure.


----------



## AlexAP (May 24, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Need an update. Did you bang Kim too?
> 
> You can't let the forum without any closure.
> 
> View attachment 1089086


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (May 24, 2021)

*jfl at rotters and incels living vicariously through a chad with @Amnesia who cant even remember if his memory was fictional or reality*


----------



## Borninthewrongbody (May 24, 2021)

Fuck tinder and the scum who made it


----------

